# Hello I'm new to FF and need advice on IUI.



## suzie70 (Aug 6, 2007)

Please advise........I'm and undergoing IUI treatment and have had 4 unstimulated cycles and 1 stimulated cycles that have been unsuccessful. I was due to have a stimulated IUI today but it has been cancelled as I have more than 4 follicles on the scan. I have been told not to have unprotected sex because of the increased risk of multiple pregnancy. I would like to know the likelyhood of this happening and the risks associated with it and if anyone has experienced this themselves? Thankyou.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

Although I've not had IUI, I was prescribed clomid several years ago to boost which basically means releasing more eggs, so in theory, more target practise for sperm !

I responded well and released 2 or 3 eggs each treatment cycle (6mths in total)...however, we were also advised that if we'd had more than 3 eggs then not to ttc that month because of the risk of multiple pregnancy. Although sadly we didn't conceive at all whilst on clomid, it was still a risk.

Any multiple pregnancy is a risk not only to the mother but to the unborn babies so personally, if your clinic have advised against you ttc this month and to use some form of protection, then I would take their expert/professional advise.

You may like to check out the IUI board and chat with other ladies going through same treatment...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=7.0

or there is also a Clomid board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=34.0

You may also find the New Members FAQ (on this Introductions board) useful to help you navigate around the website...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101841.0

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *suzie70* and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of the problems you have been having make a baby but you have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support.

You have been left some great links to try out.

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Suzie70  
 I agree with natasha 4 ripe follies however tempting is just too risky, Ive always wondered why they dont convert you to an ivf cycle when this happens  (I have never had IUI)

Natasha left you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation.

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Suzie, welcome to Fertilty Friends. 

I have never had IUI but, have to agree with Natasha and Dizzi that the risk is too great. So terribly ironic isn't is? Such is the nature of fertility treatment I am afraid.  

Do check out thsoe great links you have been left and let us know how things are going for you.

C~x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> I agree with natasha 4 ripe follies however tempting is just too risky, *Ive always wondered why they dont convert you to an ivf cycle when this happens *  (I have never had IUI)


Hi again 

Just to follow on from what Dizzi has said about converting IUI to IVF if too many follies, there was someone a few months ago who was originally having IUI and had it converted to IVF because too many follies...I think she had about 5 dominant follies (over 17/18mm). I don't know if there's a minimum of how many follies before they consider converting to IVF but perhaps this is something worth discussing with your consultant.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Suzie,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to Fertility Friends.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Natasha - your fantastic knowledge shines again


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Thanks Natasha - your fantastic knowledge shines again


I only realised it was possible after reading the posts of this other member on the IVF board.

N xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Suzie,

You are in the right place - I can't answer your specific question but just wanted to wish you lots of luck  

Minkey x


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to FF

I guess it is a risk that only you can decide wether to take. It is all dependent on your history and fertility issues. Safer to just use protection for this month.  

I would say the risk of all 4 follies releasing and egg and all 4 eggs fertilising and implanting is extremely small but only you can decide if its worth taking

Good luck with your future txs

Eimer x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I agree with Eimer, the decision is yours really. There are IUI girls with twins recently & one with triplets so multiples are certainly possible.

On the other hand I had 3 follicles of a good size & have a singleton so you never know what will happen. Only you can decide if you want to take the risk.

Good luck with whatever you decide though

Gill
x


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome to the site

i dont know much about the treatment but someone said its a target practice that might temp me to be trying but best to read more into it first

good luck xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*keepinghope* said:


> hello and welcome to the site
> 
> i dont know much about the treatment but someone said its a target practice that might temp me to be trying but best to read more into it first
> 
> good luck xxx


Hi

I was prescribed clomid to "boost" as I ovulate naturally, so basically it meant I released more eggs each month. I responded well and released 2 or 3 eggs each cycle but we were always advised that if more than 3 then not to have unprotected sex because of the risks. Our consultant did say that the more eggs, the more target practise for the sperm (that was his actual words !!) but irrelevant of this, more than 3 eggs released will obviously carry the chance of multiple pregnancy with the associated risks so personally I wouldn't.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Suzie,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Good luck with the IUI.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

Your 2 posts (from IUI board and this Introductions board) have been merged into this single thread 

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------

